# The Next Allen Iverson...



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

...quite possibly and could be coming to you in 2005.

Louis Williams, SG 6-1 Lithonia, GA (South Gwinnett)

Louis looks like any normal player. Even in warm-ups, most people are still wondering what all of the hype is about. He's a slim 6-2, 155 lb. guard, which is very common to see in Atlanta. But the second the game starts, you just watch in amazement at his 40 + inch vertical, NBA range, and yo-yo handles. As a sophomore he led the state of Georgia in scoring by averaging 32.5 ppg along with 5 assists, 4 steals, and about 4 or 5 dunks a game. When Tennessee coach Buzz Peterson saw him play for the first time, he offered him a scholarship on the spot. One High school coach is quoted to say, " I am very proud of our team, we held Williams to 29 points tonight." He will star as one of the four Nike All-Americans on the Georgia Stars 16u summer team. His leaders right now are UNC and Georgia, with just about everybody hot on his trail.

This is from basketballphenoms.com...check out the site for the top US highschool players.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE come to UGA!  

You said class of 2005. Is that when he graduates from HS?


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I spoke with Lou last week and these are the facts:

1. He won't go to the NBA straight from HS.
2. He favors Georgia over Duke and UNC.
3. He'll need to become a better point guard in order to become a hot commidity. He said that himself.
4. Please let him play HS ball. He's only a junior to be. Personally, I think it is too early to discuss his pro potential.


----------



## Rodzilla (Mar 11, 2003)

In regards to his athleticism, I remember bball phenoms posted a story saying he did the arm in the rim dunk in a summer league game.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Lou*

Lou, 

Do not, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES go to UGA . . . Look at all the crap those guys went through and may still have to go through! You don't want to do that . . . Why don't you consider a school like, say . . . Georgia Tech! We offer a beautiful city that is closer to home than Athens and we have one of the coolest coaches on the planet in Paul Hewitt.

Just don't go to UGA, Please. 

That is all

Class of 2003, I think you know where . . . :yes:


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> I spoke with Lou last week and these are the facts:
> 
> 1. He won't go to the NBA straight from HS.
> ...



They all say they won't go pro when their sophomores, but if they are telling him he is a lottery or first round pick he is not going to college, it would be foolish on his part. I have never seen Louis Williams play, but based on his description he seems like a great player, he is on the level of Sebastian Telfair, right now I personally feel the only player who played high school basketball this year that is better than Telfair is LeBron.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Wow I just can't get over Derrick Caracter C 6-9/286 IN GRADE 9!! this guys a *NOPE* beast!..the size of Sofoklis..in GRADE 9!!!


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Lou*



> Originally posted by <b>BULLS23</b>!
> Lou,
> 
> Do not, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES go to UGA . . . Look at all the crap those guys went through and may still have to go through! You don't want to do that . . . Why don't you consider a school like, say . . . Georgia Tech! We offer a beautiful city that is closer to home than Athens and we have one of the coolest coaches on the planet in Paul Hewitt.
> ...


Plus, you'll be encouraged to be a one and done player in the great tradition of Georgia Tech not graduating hoops. From Anderson, to Marbury, to Bosh, no one ever graduates from Georgia Tech.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Lou*



> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Plus, you'll be encouraged to be a one and done player in the great tradition of Georgia Tech not graduating hoops. From Anderson, to Marbury, to Bosh, no one ever graduates from Georgia Tech.


Do you really think anyone who puts up 30 points a game as a sophomore is really concerned about graduating from college before going to the pros?


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> They all say they won't go pro when their sophomores, but if they are telling him he is a lottery or first round pick he is not going to college, it would be foolish on his part. I have never seen Louis Williams play, but based on his description he seems like a great player, he is on the level of Sebastian Telfair, right now I personally feel the only player who played high school basketball this year that is better than Telfair is LeBron.


You ever heard of Shaun Livingston? He's a 6-6 point guard, rated best in his class (which is the same class as Telfair, by the way) by most people. He does everything Telfair does only he's at least six inches taller.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

To clarify some things here...

Surprisingly, GT has not shown _any_ interest in Lou so far. He said UGA has been there from day one and will remain loyal to the Bulldogs. 

PGs don't declare/succeed from high school to the NBA. That's why a point guard hasn't made that kind of jump. Williams won't jump to the league. Telfair shouldn't. Livingston either.

By the way, I had the chance to watch Livingston for the first time last week at the Tournament of Champions and he is amazing. If it weren't for all the talented big men in this class, Livingston would be a lock for the top spot of 2004.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad to know he is staying loyal to the Dawgs, and hopefully it stays that way for the next 2-3 years. Whenever it's time for him to graduate. UGA needs all the top recruits it can get..... unlike Georgia Tech.

Tech already has Bynum and Jack. Altho they might not be there when he's there, they are loaded at PG.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> Tech already has Bynum and Jack. Altho they might not be there when he's there, they are loaded at PG.


Not so fast. Bynum will be done with school and Jack will be in his senior season when Williams is a freshman. They need a PG then. But with the new ACC, Tech will have much better luck in an already ripe Northeastern region. They love to recruit guards from that area. It should only get better for them.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

If I'm a HS baller who could make the jump to the NBA but decide to goto to college, I pick a team where I'm the star and they let me do so. From the sounds of Lou's game he doesn't sound like a good fit for Duke, maybe UNC. Staying close to home its harder to keep your mind on basketball.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Then it's too early to speculate. Cause you never know if something might happen to alter his decision, but I doubt Felton will ever land anything other than JuCo's during his short stay at Georgia


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> You ever heard of Shaun Livingston? He's a 6-6 point guard, rated best in his class (which is the same class as Telfair, by the way) by most people. He does everything Telfair does only he's at least six inches taller.


I haven't seen Livingston ranked #1, after last summer nobody had Telfair #1, and a few felt Livingston was the best. But after this school season Sebastian has regained his spot as the best, I mean he outscored Demarcus Nelson's team by himself until he rested the rest of the game, 30-29, and Nelson is considered one of the 15 best players in the nation. I personally don't feel Livingston is as good as Sebastian, and no Livingston can't do everything Bash does. Livingston can't score nearly as well as Sebastian, and he can't pass as well. If you have seen Sebastian in the last couple of months you understand how much better he has gotten since last summer. He is letting the game come to him, and is dominating by scoring and getting his teammates involved. The kid just has a feel for the game that nobody else has. To give you an example; he was guarded tightly at the top of the key, and he picked up his dribble to pass but nobody came to the ball, and to avoid the 5 second count he threw the ball off the backboard at the same time the ball is coming off the backboard he drew the other team's big man out to the free throw line (he was trying to get the steal) and without ever gaining control of the ball Sebastian delivered a perfect touchpass to a teammate who was fouled. 

But my question wasn't answered, is Louis Williams on the level of Telfair?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> I spoke with Lou last week and these are the facts:
> 
> 1. He won't go to the NBA straight from HS.
> ...


Justin I haven't seen Lou play but he sounds exactly like an AI clone. Can you describe in details what you think of his game since it seems that you have scouted him and know him personally. Also how is his attitude and heart? Similar to AI?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kmasonbx</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Livingston ranked #1, after last summer nobody had Telfair #1, and a few felt Livingston was the best. But after this school season Sebastian has regained his spot as the best, I mean he outscored Demarcus Nelson's team by himself until he rested the rest of the game, 30-29, and Nelson is considered one of the 15 best players in the nation. I personally don't feel Livingston is as good as Sebastian, and no Livingston can't do everything Bash does. Livingston can't score nearly as well as Sebastian, and he can't pass as well. If you have seen Sebastian in the last couple of months you understand how much better he has gotten since last summer. He is letting the game come to him, and is dominating by scoring and getting his teammates involved. The kid just has a feel for the game that nobody else has. To give you an example; he was guarded tightly at the top of the key, and he picked up his dribble to pass but nobody came to the ball, and to avoid the 5 second count he threw the ball off the backboard at the same time the ball is coming off the backboard he drew the other team's big man out to the free throw line (he was trying to get the steal) and without ever gaining control of the ball Sebastian delivered a perfect touchpass to a teammate who was fouled.
> ...


I have to agree with you here. I feel that Telfair is a better PG but not neccessarily that much better of a player than Livingston. In my opinion however, Gibson is US highschool's best PG in his class perhaps even Washington. Telfair is good and his handling ability is amazing but his size and somewhat athleticism really bothers me. Other than that he reminds me of a young Tim Hardaway with less ability to an extent.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Oh, Telfair reminds me of TJ Ford.. Quick, good handles but small...


----------



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

*Louis*

I have seen Louis play and know a kid who was pg for the Georgia Stars with Louis. First of all, Louis will probably not want to go to UGA when he is a senior because the only recruit they get this year is Corey Gibbs, and they will stink in 2005. Also, the kid who played with Louis told me that Louis was actually failed two classes yet they still let him play. Thats why he will go pro and be a top pick (im hoping the hawks can stink next year and trade for a top pick and get the two georgia talents Howard and Smith then stink again and get Louis and have three homegrown talents I know its not going to happen but its always fun to imagine


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Louis*



> Originally posted by <b>Dwight2Duke</b>!
> I have seen Louis play and know a kid who was pg for the Georgia Stars with Louis. First of all, Louis will probably not want to go to UGA when he is a senior because the only recruit they get this year is Corey Gibbs, and they will stink in 2005. Also, the kid who played with Louis told me that Louis was actually failed two classes yet they still let him play. Thats why he will go pro and be a top pick (im hoping the hawks can stink next year and trade for a top pick and get the two georgia talents Howard and Smith then stink again and get Louis and have three homegrown talents I know its not going to happen but its always fun to imagine


Dwight how does Louis play? How is his game? Is it what other scouting reports are advertising? To me from everything I have read he is exactly Iverson in HS and at Georgetown or before injuries TO THE DOT.


----------



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

Let me put it this way, Louis was the star on the top team in Georgia as a freshman. The way the kid who played with him described him was that he was just so much more athletic then everyone else, and could dunk on anyone. He seems to think though that he might not be no.1 in his class because he is simply that, just so much more athletic. When I saw him play it was a highlight reel. He just would cross everyone up and go to the whole and dunk it or dish it. I am not sure about his shooting though, because I only saw him shoot once. He should be a great defender. I do not want to compare him to Iverson though, simply because I think he plays bigger then he really is, and is not going to be the same kind of character. His quickness is the exact same. The reporter at the Tournament of Champions said if he had played with the older guys he would of been his player of the tournament. The one thing that might be a question is that he is on a very good team ( averages about 30 points per game as a soph) and a 16 and under team for AAU. He might just be so much more athletic that he does not have to try right now, so he might not develop his game as much.


----------



## Dwight2Duke (Jun 2, 2003)

sorry hole not whole before anyone makes a joke


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

He seems really really good... next big thing..


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> Oh, Telfair reminds me of TJ Ford.. Quick, good handles but small...


I see why you make this comparison they are both very quick, great ball handlers and short, but they are much different players. Telfair can probably shoot better with his left than TJ can with his right, this is what makes him unguardable. I'm from NYC, so don't think I'm just pumping him up because we are from the same city, I have just seen him play so many times I know his game inside and out. He is playing right now with the passion that had people considering him 1 of the 5 best players in the Nation as a sophomore, and now he is even more skilled. From what I hear Daniel Gibson could be better than Telfair, I have never seen him play so I won't make a judgement on that, But what I can say is all the others, Darius Washington, Shaun Livingston, and Demarcus Nelson aren't as good. Washington was considered better after the summer when he outplayed him at the ABCD camp, but this year with his school all reports said Sebastian was clearly the better player.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Nic Wise is the future I tell you... he goes to my school, but will be transferring soon. He is short shooting guard but still has alot of growing to do... ya'll have to check out the vertical leap on his jumper, quiite amazing, really makes up for his small SG height.

http://www.basketballphenoms.com/classof2006.htm


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Louis Williams info from:

http://www.youthprepstar.com/


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Louis*



> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> how does Louis play? How is his game? Is it what other scouting reports are advertising?


Louis has unlimited range and unbelievable athleticism. At 6-1 he plays bigger than he really is and has a wide wing span. Loves to play above the rim. Isn't afraid to pull up from 25+ and drains it nearly everytime. Despite playing high school ball with great poing guard, Mike Mercer (a top 50 2004 recruit), Williams runs the show 65% of the time. And he does an admirable job at it. 

He's playing with the Georgia Stars 16U team this summer and I'm selfishly upset with that decision because Williams has the talent to dominate the senior level. He'll prove that he is the best player in 2005. And out of the great players in the state of Georgia in 2004 (Josh Smith, Dwight Howard, Randolph Morris, Channing Toney, etc.) Williams will likely be the POY next year as a junior. That's how good he is. 

I think he gets too caught up in how good he is. Maybe I've just watched him too much now and I'm coming up with excuses but after the Tournament of Champions, he looked a little self assured about his skills. He'll need to play hard and involve others more if he wants to be a star. 

And for all of those that believes he will jump...he won't.


----------



## Nomma (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Wow I just can't get over Derrick Caracter C 6-9/286 IN GRADE 9!! this guys a *NOPE* beast!..the size of Sofoklis..in GRADE 9!!!


I'm 6'6" 195 in grade nine. You guys should be hyping me.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Louis*



> Originally posted by <b>JustinYoung</b>!
> 
> 
> Louis has unlimited range and unbelievable athleticism. At 6-1 he plays bigger than he really is and has a wide wing span. Loves to play above the rim. Isn't afraid to pull up from 25+ and drains it nearly everytime. Despite playing high school ball with great poing guard, Mike Mercer (a top 50 2004 recruit), Williams runs the show 65% of the time. And he does an admirable job at it.
> ...


He seems outstanding thank you for the info. It was a surprise to see that he would win ahead of guys like Josh Smith or Dwight Howard who are older him.


----------



## bigalw1414 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rodzilla</b>!
> In regards to his athleticism, I remember bball phenoms posted a story saying he did the arm in the rim dunk in a summer league game.


I believe it's called a Honey Dip.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

<i>PGs don't declare/succeed from high school to the NBA. That's why a point guard hasn't made that kind of jump. Williams won't jump to the league. Telfair shouldn't. Livingston either.
</i>

LeBron is.


----------



## G-Dog (Oct 13, 2002)

Lebron is a small forward though. He has never been starting point guard on the depth chart. He just happens to be a small forward with point guard skills. Its a good chance he could be a point guard for Cleveland next season but almost any other team would want to start him at the 2 or 3.


----------

